# Cubase 8.5 suddenly crashing on startup



## jroo2790 (Jul 13, 2020)

I just switched to a mobile configuration while the bigger parts of my studio (monitors, desk, keyboard, audio interface) are on a moving truck during my out of state relocation. Cubase 8.5 is crashing on opening even though I've got my essential peripherals (eLicensers and sample drives). I've tried trashing preferences, starting in safe mode, and updating the eLicenser Control Center.

Here are my specs:

2018 MacMini 
3.2 GHz Intel Core i7
64 GB 2667 MHz DDR4
OS Mojave 10.14.6

Cubase 8.5.0.69
VE Pro 6.0.17226
Sonarworks Reference 4.4.2

I realize that Cubase 8.5 is no longer supported, but I've been running it on this system for over 6 months without any issues.

Abbreviated crash log below:

Process: Cubase 8.5 [2930]
Path: /Applications/Cubase 8.5.app/Contents/MacOS/Cubase 8.5
Identifier: com.steinberg.cubase8v5
Version: 8.5.0.69 (8.5.0.69)
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Cubase 8.5 [2930]
User ID: 501
Date/Time: 2020-07-13 10:39:04.168 -0700
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.14.6 (18G95)
Report Version: 12
Bridge OS Version: 3.6 (16P6571)
Anonymous UUID: CA0D4FE3-F176-DAE6-9314-D997DFE5724A

Time Awake Since Boot: 2100 seconds

System Integrity Protection: enabled

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
Exception Type: EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Exception Note: EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Termination Reason: Namespace OBJC, Code 0x1

Application Specific Information:

/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST3/Vienna Ensemble Pro Event Input.vst3/Contents/MacOS/Vienna Ensemble Pro Event Input

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff786cc016 __abort_with_payload + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff786c75db abort_with_payload_wrapper_internal + 82
2 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff786c7589 abort_with_reason + 22
3 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff76dad8dd _objc_fatalv(unsigned long long, unsigned long long, char const*, __va_list_tag*) + 108
4 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff76dad78f _objc_fatal(char const*, ...) + 135
5 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff76da136c objc_registerClassPair + 303
6 at.co.vsl.viennaensembleproeventinput 0x0000000135ba9519 NSDraggingSourceHelper::NSDraggingSourceHelper() + 217
7 dyld 0x00000001134b9592 ImageLoaderMachO::doModInitFunctions(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&) + 506
8 dyld 0x00000001134b9798 ImageLoaderMachO::doInitialization(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&) + 40
9 dyld 0x00000001134b4bea ImageLoader::recursiveInitialization(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, unsigned int, char const*, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&, ImageLoader::UninitedUpwards&) + 362
10 dyld 0x00000001134b3d73 ImageLoader:rocessInitializers(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, unsigned int, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&, ImageLoader::UninitedUpwards&) + 133
11 dyld 0x00000001134b3e05 ImageLoader::runInitializers(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&) + 73
12 dyld  0x00000001134a6cb2 dyld::runInitializers(ImageLoader*) + 82
13 dyld 0x00000001134b03dc dlopen_internal + 607
14 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff78564d43 dlopen + 200
15 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff4c64ad06 _CFBundleDlfcnLoadBundle + 144
16 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff4c6ea36a _CFBundleLoadExecutableAndReturnError + 518
17 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d1ce15f 0x10b9e8000 + 25059679
18 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d1ce9f0 0x10b9e8000 + 25061872
19 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d1c12c2 0x10b9e8000 + 25006786
20 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d1cc678 0x10b9e8000 + 25052792
21 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d1ccb5c 0x10b9e8000 + 25054044
22 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010ccc4bdf 0x10b9e8000 + 19778527
23 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d15a4b2 0x10b9e8000 + 24585394
24 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d2f6e97 0x10b9e8000 + 26275479
25 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d2f706e 0x10b9e8000 + 26275950
26 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d14d40c 0x10b9e8000 + 24531980
27 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d152a7b 0x10b9e8000 + 24554107
28 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010b9e9674 0x10b9e8000 + 5748

Thread 1:
0 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff7876c3f0 start_wqthread + 0

Thread 2:: CRASH THREAD
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff786ae27e semaphore_timedwait_trap + 10
1 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d16b76e 0x10b9e8000 + 24655726
2 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d16c1bd 0x10b9e8000 + 24658365
3 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010c91207f 0x10b9e8000 + 15900799
4 com.steinberg.cubase8v5 0x000000010d16b38f 0x10b9e8000 + 24654735
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff7876d2eb _pthread_body + 126
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff78770249 _pthread_start + 66
7 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff7876c40d thread_start + 13



Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Jul 14, 2020)

The following line of the crash report might indicate it is crashing while scanning Vienna Ensemble Pro plugin:

"/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/VST3/Vienna Ensemble Pro Event Input.vst3/Contents/MacOS/Vienna Ensemble Pro Event Input "

Did you install or update/change anything regarding VE Pro?

Did you try opening Cubase in Cubase's Safe Mode?


----------



## jroo2790 (Jul 14, 2020)

I did try opening in safe mode, but it still crashed. 

Didn't change anything in VE Pro, but I noticed that I can open and work in Cubase if I remove the VST 3 VE Pro Plug-ins. I'm holding them on my desktop now. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the way the MacMini handles VSTs since the biggest change to my setup is not having the audio interface. Sibelius is also not opening anymore, so it seems like there could be something outside of Cubase/VE Pro that's causing this.


----------



## Kent (Jul 14, 2020)

Jenny, what happens when you move (HD)/Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers to your desktop, and then restart your computer? This _should_ rule out it being an issue with your usual audio interface missing.


----------



## jroo2790 (Jul 16, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Jenny, what happens when you move (HD)/Library/Audio/MIDI Drivers to your desktop, and then restart your computer? This _should_ rule out it being an issue with your usual audio interface missing.



Nothing, unfortunately. And anyways, that folder is empty. Ozone 8 was affecting Sibelius, so I moved those plug-ins to my desktop in the meantime. I should be reunited with my audio interface this weekend and then hopefully I can sort this out between projects.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jul 16, 2020)

jroo2790 said:


> I noticed that I can open and work in Cubase if I remove the VST 3 VE Pro Plug-ins.



Then that's what is causing Cubase to crash. Have you ever had Cubase successfully open with the the VST 3 VE Pro Plug-ins in place?


----------



## jroo2790 (Jul 16, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Then that's what is causing Cubase to crash. Have you ever had Cubase successfully open with the the VST 3 VE Pro Plug-ins in place?


Yes, nearly every day for the last 6 months. I haven't updated anything, the only thing that changed this week is that I disconnected from my audio interface, MIDI keyboard, and USB fader.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 17, 2020)

I have noticed in the last few days that my Cubase Pro 10 keeps shutting down when i try to load a project with over two instances of EW Hollywood Choirs.
It loads everthing else ok and the choir always loads last and as the little loading bar goes up, Cubase just disappears. No warning, nothing, just vanishes.
Try and load it all again, same thing happens.
Load the same project in Cubase Pro 9.5, loads instantly. I don't get it lol


----------



## Kent (Aug 7, 2020)

jroo2790 said:


> Yes, nearly every day for the last 6 months. I haven't updated anything, the only thing that changed this week is that I disconnected from my audio interface, MIDI keyboard, and USB fader.


Any update on this?


----------

